# The Witcher Problem



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag,

So hab mir jetzt endlich auch the Witcher gekauft und bin fleißig am zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur hab ich inzwischen bei all dem gequeste ein Problem. Ich muss ja im 2ten Kapitel für die Quest "Mysteriöser Turm" 10 Sephirote sammeln und 3 bekomme ich von der Göttin Melitele, bzw. von ihrem Altar. Man soll ihr ja Obst opfern und daraufhin kriegt man die 3 Steine, schön und gut hab ich alles getan nur krieg ich immer nur Mistelzweige raus und keine Sephirote. Ich hab das mal alles gegooglet und einige meinten, es gibt auch noch einen 2ten Altar in den Sümpfen, also nichts wie hin und auch dem was geopfert, wieder nichts...-.-' Wollte mal fragen ob jmd. das selbe Problem hat/hatte und es irgendwie bewältigt hat, mit anderen Worten: Was mach ich falsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre nett wenn mir jmd. helfen könnte.

Gruß Silenzz


----------



## Redryujin (11. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal die Standorte von allen 10 Sephi.

frei übersetzt und erläutert:
1. Gorgo in den Kloaken, Teil des Mainquest.
2. Kalkstein.
3. Statue der Melitele (gibt 3 Steine, Krankenhaus oder Sumpf, beides möglich)
4. Händler Leuvarden auf dem Deich (tagsüber)
5. Vaska im Ziegelbrennerdorf im Sumpf
6. Golem (muss wiedererweckt werden, Quest wird durch Vaska iniziiert --> auf Turm ansprechen)
7. Höhle im Sumpf (da gibts nur eine)
8. Questbelohnung für Ermittlungen


Ich habe den Text nur mal abkopiert. Habe es leider nur bis Kapitel 2 geschafft. Habe dann aufgehört weil ich da in die Falle der Feinde reingetappt bin.

Aber hier steht ja das es auf beide Statuen möglich wäre.


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2009)

Jaja das ist mir schon klar, ich kenn die Liste nur seltsamerweise krieg ich immer nur Mistelzweige und keine Sephirote aus der Statue raus...-.-'


----------



## Redryujin (11. Oktober 2009)

Hast du schon mal die ganzen Infos gelesen? Also Bestarium & Co, weil vielleicht steht da die Info drinnen.

Laut Lösung muss man ne Erdbeere opfern. Hast du eine Erdbeere geopfert?


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2009)

Jup also ich hab unendlich viel geopfert, von ner Erdbeere, bis zu Blaubeeren, Trauben etc. was ich alles so kaufen konnte und hab auch im Glossar etc. alles durchsucht und alles mögliche geopfert ich guck mal, dass ich wie gehabt weiterzocke und sehe was passiert, aber danke für deine hilfe.


----------



## Redryujin (11. Oktober 2009)

Hiho, ich hab auch ne Frage zu den Steinen, ich krieg irgendwie den von der Statue im Sumpf nicht, der im Krankenhaus hab ich einfach irgendwas zu essen gegeben, aber die im Sumpf gibt mir dann immer nur so nen Kraut. :-( 
Kann mir einer sagen was ich der geben muss??

---------------------------------
Nichts. Gleiche Statue, gleicher Stein

-------------------------------------------


Ich hab der Statue von Melitele im Krankenhaus ein Hähnchen gegeben und alle 3 Sephirot erhalten. 

War übrigens in der Kloake und andern Orten und habe noch keine passende Tür gefunden.
-------------------------------------------

Anscheinend muss man einen bestimmten questfortschritt haben such am besten erst die anderen Steine. 

The Wichter ist ein Spiel was sehr schwer ist und viele Rätsel bringt. Allein in den Dialogen kann man schon viele Fehler machen. Es kann schnell sein das dann ein NPC mit dir nicht mehr redet.


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Hiho, ich hab auch ne Frage zu den Steinen, ich krieg irgendwie den von der Statue im Sumpf nicht, der im Krankenhaus hab ich einfach irgendwas zu essen gegeben, aber die im Sumpf gibt mir dann immer nur so nen Kraut. :-(
> Kann mir einer sagen was ich der geben muss??
> 
> ---------------------------------
> ...



Ich werd grad nicht schlau aus deinem Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (11. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ein Auszug von einen anderen Forum. Habe da drei Posts kopiert.

Die unteren drei Zahlen habe ich selber geschrieben.

Aber ich hab in allen forums immer gelesen das es am questfortschritt liegt oder am dialog. Manchmal muss man auch ein bestimmtes Buch erst lesen bzw kaufen. 

The Witcher ist kein leichtes spiel. Die Autosophie haste schon gemacht oder?


----------



## Abigayle (11. Oktober 2009)

http://www.the-witcher.de/?go=help_overview

Hier haste ne Komplettlösung. Ich hatte die Sephirote im Inventar und habs nicht bemerkt. Sieh am besten nochmal genau nach.


----------



## Silenzz (13. Oktober 2009)

Jup Autopsie hab ich gemacht und als ich alle steine hatte, also auch den vom Riesen hab ich vom Schrein die Steine auch bekommen oO naja hab sie jetzt und zocke mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

Opferer: stirb erdebeere

Erdbeere: naiin ich will nicht bitte lass mich leben

Opferer: doch *in der mitte durchschneid* *hugh*

Erdbeere: WARGHHH


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Opferer: stirb erdebeere
> 
> Erdbeere: naiin ich will nicht bitte lass mich leben
> 
> ...



das erinnert mich grad an asdf movie die stelle mit dem kucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

